# alsa-Problem  Mein Sound geht plötzlich nicht mehr

## theoderich

Nach dem neuesten alsa-update (0.9_rc7) hab ich plötzlich keinen ton mehr.

meine /etc/modules.d/alsa hab ich nicht verändert.

wenn ich ein /etc/init.d/alsasound status

zeigt alsa als AKTIV an.

wenn ich aber restarte, wird beim "stoppen" gesagt, dass alsa nicht aktiv ist (

 * ALSA driver is not loaded.

)

und beim starten kommt dann folgende meldung:

 * Initialising ALSA....

 * Starting sound driver: snd-emu10k1 modprobe: Can't locate module snd-emu10k1                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting sound driver: snd-emu10k1 modprobe: Can't locate module snd-emu10k1                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting sound driver: snd-emu10k1 modprobe: Can't locate module snd-emu10k1                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting sound driver: snd-emu10k1 modprobe: Can't locate module snd-emu10k1                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting sound driver: snd-emu10k1 modprobe: Can't locate module snd-emu10k1                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting sound driver: snd-emu10k1 modprobe: Can't locate module snd-emu10k1                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting sound driver: snd-emu10k1 modprobe: Can't locate module snd-emu10k1                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting sound driver: snd-emu10k1 modprobe: Can't locate module snd-emu10k1

kann mir einer helfen?

----------

## Headhunter123

Hast du die Configfiles nochmal bearbeitet ?

----------

## theoderich

welche configfiles meinst du?

die 

/etc/modules.d/alsa

hab ich nicht geändert...

----------

## Headhunter123

Musste aber  :Smile:  Schau dir mal die Alsa Anleitung von gentoo.de an  :Wink: 

----------

## theoderich

hab eigentlich alles nach Anleitung gemacht.

meine /etd/modules.d/alsa sieht so aus:

--------------------------------------------------------

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-driver/files/alsa-modules.$

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

options snd snd_major=116 snd_cards_limit=1

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

#alias snd-card-1 snd-emu10k1

#alias snd-card-2 snd-emu10k1

#alias snd-card-3 snd-emu10k1

#alias snd-card-4 snd-emu10k1

#alias snd-card-5 snd-emu10k1

#alias snd-card-6 snd-emu10k1

#alias snd-card-7 snd-emu10k1

### alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

##alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

#options snd snd_cards_limit=1

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

#alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

#alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

#alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

#alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

#alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

-----------------------------------------------------------

dich Rechte in der /etc/devsd.conf sind auch richtig gesetzt.  

Leider kommt immer noch kein Ton. ;-((

habe jetzt mal anstatt Sound direkt in den Kernel einzukompilieren, die Soundunterstützung des Kernels mal nur als Modul eingebunden. Kann mein jetzt noch fehlender Sound etwas mit dieser Meldung zu tun haben? 

Es folgt die Meldung, die nach /etc/init.d/alsasound start kommt:

----------------------------

root@gunthoo gun # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Initialising ALSA....

 * Starting sound driver: snd-emu10k1 Warning: ignoring snd_major=116, no such parameter in this module

Warning: ignoring snd_cards_limit=1, no such parameter in this module

Module snd loaded, with warnings

Module snd-seq-device loaded, with warnings

Module snd-ac97-codec loaded, with warnings

Module snd-hwdep loaded, with warnings

Module snd-rawmidi loaded, with warnings

Module snd-util-mem loaded, with warnings

Module snd-timer loaded, with warnings

Module snd-pcm loaded, with warnings

Module snd-emu10k1 loaded, with warnings

-------------------------------------------------

----------

## swain

hast du deinen Kernel neu gebaut ?

Wenn ja mußt du alsa auch nochmal neu übersetzen, nach dem neuen Kernel...

----------

## Qubax

schau nach ob Master und PCM wieder "unmute" und auf 100 ist, einfach nocheinmal:

```
amixer set Master 100 unmute

amixer set PCM 100 unmute"
```

 steht e irgendwo in der Anleitung, hat bei mir einmal geholfen

----------

## theoderich

ich habe alsa-driver schon neu emerged

das mit dem 

unmute

hab ich auch schon gemacht. hat auch nix genützt..

komisch. der sound hatte ja vorher funktioniert. plötzlich nicht mehr. Unter Windoof tut ers aber noch. Also es liegt nicht an der Hardware . Noch jemand ein Tip?

----------

## sputnik1969

Checke mal die Rechte von /dev/dsp

Bei mir wurden die nach der installation von der neuen alsa auf 600 gesetzt, so das nur noch root rankam  :Sad: 

----------

## Damian

siehe in group ob du als user bei der gruppe audio stehst.

Damian

----------

## theoderich

komisch,

ich weiß nicht warum.

plötzlich funktioniert wieder alles. Die Meldungen sind immer noch die gleichen, wie oben beschrieben.

Hab die Kiste eben hochgefahren und werde wieder mit Sound begrüßt.  :Wink: 

Trotzdem DANKE an euch! Ich bin wieder glücklich.

----------

